# rare old school volcano items



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

nib stamped volcano series 10s

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

nib 4br-4 4" midrange drivers.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

and the cannibal, 10c

slightly used, rare old school volcano xk2 CANNIBAL 10c car audio subwoofer | eBay


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks ! Brings back memories as I live 35 Minutes away from Eminence Speaker Company.

I loved the Volcano line.


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

What happened to Stanford Acoustics? Did Eminence buy them?

I have some old school Volcano in the collection. Nice products btw!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

OldSkool_08 said:


> What happened to Stanford Acoustics? Did Eminence buy them?
> 
> I have some old school Volcano in the collection. Nice products btw!


No, Eminence didn't buy them (lol).

I want to say that Stanford / SAAT was appalled at the car audio market and quickly withdrew. I think they're still around in some form. They had some connection to Allison Acoustics (Roy Allison). They bought a lot of drivers from Sammi Sound.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/912267-post1642.html


----------



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

envisionelec said:


> No, Eminence didn't buy them (lol).
> 
> I want to say that Stanford / SAAT was appalled at the car audio market and quickly withdrew. I think they're still around in some form. They had some connection to Allison Acoustics (Roy Allison). They bought a lot of drivers from Sammi Sound.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/912267-post1642.html


i have a bit of both bnib allison and sammi drivers ,as well.

last call for the volcano equipment. mids have 14 hrs left, 10s and 10c are soon to follow


----------

